
Has anyone tried using a neural net to tap into the pattern of prime numbers? - _bxg1
A month or so ago, this article was shared on hackernews: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;scienceblogs.com&#x2F;goodmath&#x2F;2010&#x2F;06&#x2F;22&#x2F;the-surprises-never-eend-the-u&#x2F;<p>There&#x27;s clearly a visual pattern there - which is why the images are interesting at all - but it&#x27;s complex enough that you can&#x27;t quite nail down exactly what it is, only attributes of it.<p>Could a neural net be trained on images of the known prime space, and begin filling in blanks outside of it as likely candidates for new primes?
======
Nasrudith
Technically yes, however it would be strictly worse than even a simple Sieve
of Eratosthenes in accuracy, memory footprint, and speed.

Attempting to automatically discover proofs that constrain the prime number
search space would be more likely to be useful in that domain.

